
MintyJS: track your Node app variable state and scope through its run (in alpha) - kaizendad
https://github.com/lumpy-turnips/minty
======
kaizendad
Minty an npm module that can help with debugging by tracking the state and
scope of variables in your app throughout execution. (We were inspired by
pythontutor, can you tell?)

To use, just require the module and wrap any function or file you want to
trace in our function. The function or file will still execute and return, so
your whole app will execute normally.

Minty is in alpha, and definitely has some big bugs, but we've been getting
some positive feedback and wanted to get the larger community to break things
and provide feedback on how to make Minty useful. Thanks for your time!

